# Zugriff auf listbox position...



## TheBaD (28. Aug 2003)

beim aufruf der funktion fchange() kommt jedesmal die fehlermeldung
"this.form.page.selectedIndex ist null oder kein objekt | objekt erwartet"
währe nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte....

function fchange(var id)
{
  Frame1=eval(\"parent._gal\");
  Frame1.location.href=\"gal.php?id=\"+id;
}

<form action= "select.php "> 
==>  <select name="page" class="Auswahl" size="1" onchange="fchange(this.form.page.selectedIndex)">
  <option value="-1">Themenbereich w&hlen...</option> 
  <option value= "0">Engelsbilder</option> 
  <option value= "1">Sonne</option> 
  <option value= "2">Portraits</option> 
</select>


----------



## mariopetr (28. Aug 2003)

hallo,

habe mir mal gewagt, deinen beitrag an die richtige stelle zu schieben.


----------



## bummerland (28. Aug 2003)

> <form action= "select.php ">



dein formular braucht einen namen, damit du es ansprechen kannst. 

```
<form action= "select.php" name="formular">
```
dann kannst du es über 

```
document.formular.page.selectedIndex
```
ansprechen.


----------



## TheBaD (28. Aug 2003)

Ne, leider daran liegts nicht...
Ich glaaube der fehler liegt in der funktion fchange() wenn ich den wert mit alert ausgeben will
ist das kein problem, nur fchange() sagt das ein objekt erwartet wird... vielleicht falsche variablen
deklaration, ich komm aber einfach nicht drauf wo der fehler liegt...


----------



## TheBaD (28. Aug 2003)

Das ganze online giebts übrigens unter http://www.moks-artvan.de/gal/, die obere frame.
Die untere frame ist die "gal.php" dort sollte wenns funzt in delinken spalte der tabelle testweise die 
id ausgegeben weden.

Frame1.location.href=\"gal.php?id=\"+id;

---
Das ganze soll mal ne gallerie werden mit verwaltung komplett über inet inc. bilder per php uploaden
ausserdem ist noch nen kleines Delphi programm dabei das bilder in die richtige grösse konvertiert
man brauch also nur ein bild angeben und das programm konvertiert das bild in die bildgrössen:
193x*px ==> bildname_kl.jpg
400x*px ==> bildname_gr.jpg
Das ganze ist auf einfache bedienung ausgelegt.
Wenn irgendwer interesse an dem programm oder der gallerie hat kann er sich bei mir melden.
Bei dem programm kann man natürlich die grösse, compressionsfaktor, ... ändern.


----------



## nansey (23. Jun 2008)

FYbrcY dfv814t4fdfvmlfn093fvgbos


----------

